# Amplificador 100w simple



## lucaspeterruiz

Alguien me podria pasar los esquemas electricos de un amplificador simple?

Me seria de mucha ayuda, gracias.


----------



## Pablo16

Creo que es dificil encontrar un circuito de 100 watts rms que sea lo suficiente simple para un principiante. Te recomiendo que empieces armando algo mas pequeño, uno de 10, 15 watts, hay muchos aqui en el foro, recuerdo uno muy bueno con un TDA, buescale bien, Saludos


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola, el STK4048 es muy facil de armar, ya que es casi un integrado solo y un par de resistencias y capacitores.
Hay un post en el foro que habla de el.
Es de 150W en 8 ohms.
Como es de Sanyo, es confiable, solo tenes que soldar todo en el lugar correcto y listo, no hay que calibrar ni nada. Si sabés soldar las cosas en su lugar, seguro vas a poder hacerlo.


----------



## Dano

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Hola, el STK4048 es muy facil de armar, ya que es casi un integrado solo y un par de resistencias y capacitores.
> Hay un post en el foro que habla de el.
> Es de 150W en 8 ohms.
> Como es de Sanyo, es confiable, solo tenes que soldar todo en el lugar correcto y listo, no hay que calibrar ni nada. Si sabés soldar las cosas en su lugar, seguro vas a poder hacerlo.



Soldar integrados requiere algo de experiencia, no mucha pero la suficiente para no quemar el integrado o joderlo.

Saludos


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Dano dijo:
			
		

> Francisco Galarza dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola, el STK4048 es muy facil de armar, ya que es casi un integrado solo y un par de resistencias y capacitores.
> Hay un post en el foro que habla de el.
> Es de 150W en 8 ohms.
> Como es de Sanyo, es confiable, solo tenes que soldar todo en el lugar correcto y listo, no hay que calibrar ni nada. Si sabés soldar las cosas en su lugar, seguro vas a poder hacerlo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soldar integrados requiere algo de experiencia, no mucha pero la suficiente para no quemar el integrado o joderlo.
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


Bueno, que se yo. Yo el primer circuito que hice fue un amplificador copiado de un amigo cuando todavia no sabia nada de electronica y tuve algunos problemillas. Después hice el STK4048 y tampoco sabia nada de electronica pero funcionó la primera vez que lo enchufé y sigue hasta hoy.
Ahora, si nunca soldaste nada, bueno, ahí tiene razón Dano, las patas no están muy separadas, tal vez se te unan al soldar


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade

Saludos a todos. Mi primer mensaje en este foro.

Yo encontre por ahi este amplificador de 100W de solo 5 transistores que es bastante simple de armar http://europa.spaceports.com/~fishbake/amp/ca100.htm ya lo arme y suena decente. Tiene buena potencia, aunque la calidad en volumenes bajos es mala. Tengo que admitir que estoy usando dos transformadores de 20V 2A para alimentarlo por que el transformador de 35v 0v 35v me resulta carisimo (30 Dolares o 300 Pesotes Mexicanos). Probablemente con una fuente mas adecuada tendria mejor respuesta en general. Lo arme por completo en menos de 20 dolares incluyendo el disipador y los transformadores.

Esta pagina esta en turco, pero tiene los pcb y otro diagrama mas claro.
http://www.diyaudiotr.com/islecler/tammetin.php?metinid=6
Espero que les sirva.


----------



## anko

yo arme ese amplificador y nunca lo pude hacer funcionar; lo poco que sono. muy fuerte, pero con mucha distorsión, lo alimente con +/-30v de una fuente regulada y no duro nada, se puso a consumir todo el amperaje que daba un lado de la alimentacion, cuando subia un poco mas el voltaje dejaba tranquilo ese lado y se ponia a consumir todo del otro, curiosamente habia un punto de equilibrio donde el consumo era tolerable, pero el sonido dejaba mucho que desear.


Lo mas probable es que los transistores no fueran los originales, ya que los tip142/7 son bastante potentes y deberían resistir, los transistores falsificados ya me tienen harto, la única forma de estar seguro es comprar en la tienda un puro transistor y abrirlo hay mismo, verificar si es autentico o no, y después comprar la cantidad requerida o advertir al dueño que sus productos son falsos.

salu2


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade

A mi si me jalo a pesar de que la fuente que le puse es por demas raquitica y conectado a una buena fuente de senal la verdad me ha gustado como suena. Al rato que termine de configurar mi pc les mando el pcb por si les sirve y no tengo camara ahorita pero voy a escanear el amplificador pa que vean como quedo


----------



## Francisco Galarza

No entiendo por qué quieren armar un amplificador tan dudoso y con comentarios tan negativos.
Si lo más caro de un amplificador es la fuente y los transistores de salida, ¿por qué no elejir un diseño bien hecho y listo? La fuente cuesta lo mismo, los transistores probablemente también, lo único más caro es el circuito que no serán más de U$S5.
Espero que no se ofendan pero es un consejo, cuando uno arma circuitos así, después aparecen los problemas.


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade

Sin animo de ofender ni necedad. 

El STK4048 cuesta US$15 donde yo vivo y con US$20 yo arme el transistorizado con todo y su fuentecita de dos transformadores chicos, disipador y la serigrafia (osease mi positivo y quemar mi malla). Francamente no suena tan mal, digo, yo se que no soy un audiofilo y probablemente no tengo experiencia ni equipo para hablar sobre distorsión, pero basandome en mi humilde oido y la opinion de gente que lo ha oido, creo que no lo desacreditaria tan a la ligera. 

Por otra parte me entusiasmo hacer un amplificador basado en componentes discretos. 

Respecto a los Darlington me costaron menos de un dolar cada uno y supongo que son originales por que jalan sin problema, al menos no se calientan a lo loco. 

Cuando la fuente de señal es debil si puedo notar cierta distorsión, pero con un Minidisc funciona a mi gusto.

Lo que trato de decir con todo esto es que talvez tengan razón y no sea la panacea de 100W RMS que todos quisieramos (con su entrada de Mirrored Long Tailed Pair, circuitos de compensasión termica y equilibrio de corriente), pero como un circuito para principiantes, con partes faciles de conseguir, economicamente accesible y sin ajustes, Funciona.

Por si alguien quiere montarlo a pesar de todos sus contras les incluyo el pcb.

los semiconductores los compre en Master Electronica, los pasivos en Steren y los transformadores y disipadores en las chacharas y/o mercadillos de electronica de "Republica del Salvador" (una calle de Mexico D.F.)


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo, que cada cual decida qué circuito construir y éste destaca por su sencillez. Aveces no necesitamos amplificador de magnífica calidad sino otros sencillos para trabajar en el campo al aire libre por ejemplo.

El PCB impecable, muchas gracias. ¿ Podrías poner el lado de los componentes ?. 

Saludos.


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade

Listo anexo el lado de los componentes. Yo no encontre resistencias de .33ohms asi que puse 3 de 1ohm en paralelo, pero como las puse una sobre la otra quedo en el mismo pcb.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Observando las webs del montaje original y de la web turca, creo que en esta segunda hay un gran error en el montaje: el TIP está montado en un disipador independiente de los transistores finales, por lo que no hay contacto TÉRMICO y el TIP no sigue las derivas térmicas de los finales y éstos se embalan y estallarán. En la web original, sí están en el mismo disipador los tres transistores. Estar pendientes de este aspecto si decidís realizar el montaje.
Saludos.


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade

Creo que tiene usted toda la razón. yo también lo monte en un solo disipador con sus aislantes y su pastita. Hasta que hoy lo volvi a ver me acorde, tambien sustituí el capacitor de 100pF de la entrada por uno de 2.2uF.

No salio en el scaner, pero prometo subir una foto en cuanto pueda


----------



## maxep

francisco... cunado decis q preferis pagar uS$5 mas. por hacer un circuito mas seguro te referis al stk 4048?.parece interesante  el amplificador este..
ahora cuanto me saldra la fuente..y q distorcion final tiene?


----------



## Francisco Galarza

maxep dijo:
			
		

> francisco... cunado decis q preferis pagar uS$5 mas. por hacer un circuito mas seguro te referis al stk 4048?.parece interesante  el amplificador este..
> ahora cuanto me saldra la fuente..y q distorcion final tiene?



Hola. Me refiero a cualquier otro circuito. Como dije antes lo más caro es el transformador y los transistores de potencia. Tener un buen circuito no cuesta mucho más.
La fuente vale lo mismo para cualquier amplificador, osea, uno de 100W de THD de 10% o uno de 0.001% al final van a necesitar los 100W de la fuente, osea que el precio de la fuente es independiente del circuito, depende de la potencia.
Los transistores de salida valen mas o menos lo mismo.
El STK4048 anda muy bien, yo lo armé y tenés tres modelos con THD de 0.8%, 0.01% y 0.001% creo, que lo único que cambia es el precio.


----------



## neneco

Que es THD o que significa?


----------



## Francisco Galarza

THD es Total Harmonic Distorsion. En español: distorsión armónica total.
Mide "la fidelidad" de un amplificador. Cuanto distorsiona.


----------



## anthony123

amigo Galarza podrias poner el diagrama del STK 4048?


----------



## Francisco Galarza

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> amigo Galarza podrias poner el diagrama del STK 4048?



Más que el diagrama, te dejo 11 páginas hablando de él

Alguien ha montado STK4048 de Sanyo ?


----------



## ivanutn

gente el que quiera un amplificador sencillo que ande bien y te dure por lo menos 30 alos, armense un FAPESA . . . 
tiene solo 2 puntos criticos: un 2N3055 en clase A y un driver inversor de fase para los otros 2N3055 de salida. 
Pero desp es un caño. . . . 
si lo quieren se los subo . . .

ahi le dejo un par de fotos del que armo mi viejo en el 83'


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Siempre es bienvenido un diagrama de amplificador. Si lo subieras sería bueno.
Recuerdo haber visto unos amplificador que fabricaban en Argentina bajo la marca Roller que usaban un 2N3055 en clase A y transformadores de audio. Recuerdo que los transformadores sonaban literalmente al ritmo de la música.


----------



## ivanutn

gente aca les subo el circuito y mas información sobre como funciona y como armarlo, lo unico que no tengo son las plaquetas, voy a ver si le desarmo el amp a my viejo y las escaneo . . . . 

les comento que FAPESA ( fabrica argentina de productos electricos ) era importadora oficial aca en arg de Philips, este circuito es diseño de esta empresa y lo saque de un libro del año 75 que era la 2° edicion, osea que es un diseño de aprox 40 años de antiguedad, pero el sonido es realmente bueno. aca durante los 70 fue el que mas se uso en sonido para cumpleaños y fiestas.
Es un fierro que no se rompe nunca.


----------



## Luis rojas

Amigo ivanutn, hace muchos años que arme ese amplificador, para ser mas exacto en 1995, actualmente no lo tengo.
El Diagrama era de un libro editado en Argentina, utilizaba transistores 2n3055  

Saludos.


----------



## gervit

Hola soy nuevo en el foro y antes que nada queria agradecerles porque su información me ha servido de mucho.
Queria decir tambien que tambien arme el amplificador que esta al pricipio (con los capacitores de 100pf) y hasta ahora anduvo bien, ya lo seguire probando y luego les cuento como anda.

Hice el amplificador simple con los tip 142 y 147. Anduvo bien primero, con un bafle de dos vias, asi lo probé durante tres dias y bastante bien, pero cuando lo probé con un bafle de tres vias se me quemó al toque.
Probé nuevamente con otros transistores de salida (porque estaban en corto) y nuevamente, me anduvo un ratito y de vuelta quemados.
Aclaro que los parlantes están bien.
¿Alguien sabe que puede haber pasado? ¿Será que no se adaptan las tres vias al amplificador?


----------



## Fogonazo

El gabinete de 3 vias puede tener un capacitor en corto o ser de 4 Ohms de impedancia, y te sobrecarga al Amp.

¿ Que significa bastante bien ?


----------



## nuk

hola  como puedo hacer que soporte las tres vias ese amplificador simple....... o es el error que el tiene del condensadores en los parlantes y quesiera saver si hay que hacerle alguna modificacion
gracias a todos ....................
aqui de nuevo el PCB de este circuito


----------



## gervit

Bueno muchas gracias por la respuesta rapida.
Que significa bastante bien? Que tiene buena respuesta de graves y agudos y no calienta mucho pero en verdad no lo probé al mango, solo a medio volumen y de vez en cuando lo subia un poco.
Ya medí y está todo bien, no hay corto en el capacitor. Pero me di cuenta que usa solo un capacitor para los dos tweeter que están en paralelo, tal vez eso lo sobrecarga. Es decir que no es de tres vias (lo que pasa que de afuera se ve asi).
La prueba que hice fue la siguiente: desconecté los tweeter y probe solo con el de graves, y todo anduvo bien hasta que conecte nuevamente los agudos y al toque se quemaron los tip de salida. Voy a probar poner los tweeter en serie con una resistencia (algo para safar digamos) y si no tendré que hacer un buen divisor. Despues les comento como anduvo.

Les cuento un poco de mi experiencia, hace mas o menos 15 años que estoy en la electrónica, mas que nada en reparaciones de equipos de audio o sea que entiendo un poquito. Pero una cosa es la reparación y otra el armado. Armé éste amplificador para reemplazar el de una mezcladora potenciada y así aprovechar la fuente. Y ya medí todo, el circuito está bien y los elementos del bafle están bien hasta le hice una protección a los altavoces de retardo de encendido y contra cc.
Pero no se que pasa que cuando le conecto los bafles que vinieron con el equipo se muere.

Medí y controlé todos los elementos del bafle y están bien hasta le puse una r de 15ohm/5w para los tweeter, en fin. Ya no se como probar, cada vez que le conecto los tweeter piezoeléctricos se quema.
La alimentacion es de 42+42, voy a controlar el filtrado, solo tienen 4700+4700 ¿Esto puede hacer que se quemen los Darlinton ? Pueden ser los transistores falsos que venden aquí, pero no se dónde comprar de buena calidad. Me gustaría saber como hizo ud. para armar sus propios Darlinton y voy a probar asi.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

gervit en base a lo que comentas se me ocurren las siguientes posibilidades
1) 1 o los 2 Tweeter en corto
2) Amplificador auto-oscilando en una frecuencia alta (Inaudible), al agregar el capacitor y los TW se genera un cortocircuito de salida

Que se puede hacer ?
Medir a la salida del amplificador (Con entrada en corto) si hay una señal de alterna, seria conveniente para ello intercalar un capacitor entre la punta del multimetro y el vivo de la salida del amp. (100nF)


----------



## gervit

muchas gracias , voy a probar la sugerencia nº 2, es muy probable que sea eso, ya que con el bafle que tengo de prueba en el taller no hubo problema y es un bafle de dos vias. 
sabes como lo puedo resolver si es eso?
desde ya muy agradecido.


----------



## Fogonazo

Habria que ver que impedancia tiene el gabinete de 3 vias, IMPEDANCIA, no resistencia

Una prueba seria poner en serie con el gabinete una resistencia de digamos 4,7 Ohms unos 15 W de poder de disipacion y ver como cambia la caida de tension sobre esta al conectar o no los tweeters (Esto a un volumen bajo, mas o menos 1 VCA de tension de salida del amplificador), si al conectar los TW, notas un incremento importante en la caida de tension sobre la resistencia se podria deducir que hay algo malo con estos.

Te leiste esto ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## gervit

La verdad amigos estoy sorprendido en cómo se preocupan en responder, muchisimas gracias. Y éste amplificador me esta dejando cada vez mas pelado. Voy a medir la impedancia como me sugeriste, muy buena idea, no se me habia ocurrido. También muy bueno el tutorial, nunca supe como ajustar esos presets. Aunque ya había revisado todo y ya sabía lo de trabajar en serie. Ya medí la salida (con la entrada en corto) y no tiene cc ni ca. El amplificador que hice es el que está en turco, hay algunas diferencias, SERAN MUY IMPORTANTES ? El que está en turco tiene un par de capacitores mas y una r de 1k5 entre los colectores de los bc. También voy a probar armar los Darlinton, muy buena idea, lo que pasa que no sabía el valor de las r, tienen que ser de alta potencia?  Estoy armando otro amplificador por las dudas porque el cliente me esta apurando, aunque me gustaria saber primero que pasa con esos tweeter no me quiero quedar con la intriga, mañana seguiré investigando...Ustedes lo probaron con tweeter piezoelectrico?

La verdad que no he escuchado ese amplificador, pero éste mientras lo hice andar con el bafle del taller, me gustó mucho su sonido. Bueno está muy dificil por estos lares (Argentina- Entre Rios) conseguir transistores  originales, asi que voy a tener que armar los Darlinton no mas. Voy a modificar el circuito y dejarlo como está el otro y ahí probaré. Medí la caida de tension tal como me dijiste con una r y con los bafles que trajo esa consola que tiene los tweeter piezo electrico, la caida es mayor que con el bafle que tengo en el taller. Pero los bafles están bien los hice probar en un lugar donde reparan parlantes y me dijeron que estaban bien. También me di cuenta que mientras medía la caida de tension andaba bien el consumo... QUE PASA SI LE DEJO LA R EN SERIE CON EL BAFLE? NO SERÁ QUE LE FALTA ALGÚN FILTRO DE SALIDA COMO HE VISTO EN OTROS DISEÑOS? Lo que me parece también que esos bafles son medio truchos: tiene como filtro de agudos un capacitor de 0.1 y disminuyo el consumo cuando le puse de 2.2. Otra cosa es que los tweeter estan en paralelo, simulando por afuera medios y agudos.
Luego les informaré como van las pruebas.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## nuk

http://www.diyaudiotr.com/islecler/tammetin.php?metinid=6
hola a todos este amplificador suda demasiado pero suena bien y necesita un buen disipador yo le puse un parlante de equipo de 6 Ohms es de dos woofer y un tweeter solo para probar pero luego le coloqué dos parlantes del mismo en un solo canal , ahí a todo volumen el amplificador si que calienta , hola solo quiero saber si alguien sabe si de ésta manera puede trabajar éste amplificador para subir la potencia de 100 a 200W gracias, aquí lo que pienso si se puede o no?
♫nuk♫


----------



## santiago

el amplificador mas simple de 100w que conozco es con el tda7294 SOBRE 4 OMHS suena excelente y sale barato 35 armarlo mas transformador de 34 simetricos, lleva re pocas cosas
salu2


----------



## chabalin

Hola a to2 

les cuento que yo me estoy armando un home cinema, y queria ocupar este amplificador para el subwoofer ustedes que me disen andara bien ?

a me olbidaba ago el turco o el que posteo  juanministrador


----------



## santiago

buena eleccion para el sub
saludos


----------



## nuk

hola a la gente del foro bueno solo vengo a dejar un amplificador darlington de 280w que lo encontre en la red haver si lo pueden revisar o sacar concluciones jejeje...es con los transisitores 
el TIP142 & TIP147 y algo mas...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
http://www.elektronik-web-power.de/Projekte/280W/Schaltplan.gif 
http://www.elektronik-web-power.de/Projekte/280W/Bestueckung.GIF 
http://www.elektronik-web-power.de/Projekte/280W/600dpi.GIF 
http://www.elektronik-web-power.de/Projekte/280W/MONTAGE.GIF 
http://www.elektronik-web-power.de/Projekte/280W/NETZTEIL.GIF 
http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/11/14/1584740/67867876.PNG 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
♫nuk♫
---------


----------



## gaston sj

es el mismo de 100w no ve por que seria de 280w los circuitos esos se ven muy faciles pero yo personalmente les diria que con paciencia despacio y sin apuro se armen el de 100w de luciperrro que esta en el post diagramas amplificador..


----------



## RaFFa

hola.monte el ampificador de 100w simple y....que quieren que les diga......va de lujo¡¡¡¡ no soy audiofilo ni na por el estilo pero mi experiencia sobre este campo(que por aora es medianeja ya que solo tengo 16 años y llevo desde los 14 montando amplificador)es mas que suficiente para saber cuando suena bien y cuando no....lo e probado mas de una hora a todo volumen y retiemblan las ventanas¡¡¡ gracias por el circuitillo


----------



## crimson

Hola amigos, les comento una mala experiencia que tuve con un amplificador con TIP142 / 147. Era un diseño simplísimo, con un par diferencial, driver y bootstrap, parecido a algunos que he visto en anteriores mensajes en este tópico. La cosa es que se prendió fuego. Intento nuevamente y algo mejoró: hervía solamente, pero en calidad de sonido bastante mala. ¿qué podría ser? Era demasiado simple, ya me daba bronca. La cosa fue que cambié los TIPs darlington por TIP33C y  34C, y usé como drivers BD139 y 140, es decir, en vez de driver y salida en el mismo encapsulado lo armé por afuera. ¡Santo remedio! Salió andando de una. Evidentemente los chinos nos están vendiendo cualquier verdura. Hay que estar atentos. Por suerte existe este Foro para poder pasarnos los datos y las experiencias. ¡Suerte!


----------



## Cacho

Hola Gervit 

¿Montaste el TIP41 en el mismo disipador que los 142/7?
Si lo hiciste, ahí tenés un problema. No sé si sea la madre de todos tus problemas, pero sacalo del disipador principal.
Acá tenés un link a cómo hizo el turco para montar el 41: http://resim.diyaudiotr.com/proje/kapibara/img3.jpg.
Las img5 y 6 son más detalles del mismo montaje.

Si los bafles son de distintas impedancias vas a tener más calor en unos que en otros, y eso te va a ayudar a desestabilizar el 41. Sumale que la corriente de bias es bastante alta y tenés un bicho que se calienta bastante. Tu problema puede venir por ese lado (Si no es así, olvidate de todo esto).

TIP14X hay buenos de la marca ST, como los de la foto de la página del turco. Yo los he usado y andan bien (hasta 6A los probé, como no necesitaba más, no quise arriesgarme a quemarlos).

Saludos y espero que algo de esto te sirva
Cacho


----------



## yummy16-ag

hola a mi no me funciono nunca y me re pudrio me explotaban los tip queme como 6 tip y arme la placa como 3 veces, encima queme un parlante porque se puso en corto. :x


----------



## Ramon-DC

Este amplificador es solo para agudos o funciona bien con bajos y agudos?

Porque he estado buscando un amlpificador sencillo de 50-100 watts si esposible estereo y que se alimente con unos +30-30 V a 10A


----------



## nuk

yo lo arme en version estereo y es excelente no tuve complicaciones con la union de los tres transistores en un solo aluminio y si tiene buenos bajos pero tienes que ventilarlo ya que es cuando trabajan mas aunque no mucho. 
(aun que creo que existen amplificador para eso )
ya subo unas fotos para que lo vean 
comment, ♫nuk♫


----------



## santiago

mmmm probe el amplificador con tip 147 y tip147 en la proto y se prendio fuego el tip 147, de tonto no puse lampara en serie, y bue, voy a tener que armar el de luciperro 

saludos


----------



## Ramon-DC

emm se me hace raro haber montado todo y que no me funcionara.   

Por cierto como esta eso de los disipadores?

y tambien esta bien que me hayan vendido el tip142 en el encapsulado TO-3P y no el común TO-218 como el tip 147?

por ultimo ayer abri un TIP142 y era falso el chip estaba desviado hacia la derecha y no tenía ningun tipo de recubrimiento

espero su respuesta antes de seguir despilfarrando dinero en transistores.

Gracias y saludos


----------



## Ramon-DC

Monte este maldito amplificador y por nada del mundo funciona
lo tengo alimentado con 30-+30 a 5 amperes por linea,a la salida del parlante me entrega 15 volts   

no los he montado en disipador y emm ..... ya he probado de todo primero hice la placa a mano y por segunda vez la hce en PCB pero tampoco funciona que demonios podra ser 

por favor ayudenme es urgente  estoy desesperado ya no se que hacer hasta me dan ganas de tirar todo a la basura...

podra ser un transistor quemado? porque ya llevo como 4 quemados en pruebas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ramon-DC dijo:
			
		

> no los he montado en disipador y emm ..... ya he probado de todo primero hice la placa a mano y por segunda vez la hce en PCB pero tampoco funciona que demonios podra ser
> 
> podra ser un transistor quemado? porque ya llevo como 4 quemados en pruebas



Fabulosas pruebas las que estas haciendo, eh? Y por que se supone que no los has puesto en los disipadores?? Sinceramente no se si el amplificador ese funciona bien o nó, lo unico que *si sé* es que si seguis  sin poner los transistores en un disipador, no solo vas a llevar 4 quemados, sino que podes llegar a los 400 quemados sin saber si el amplificador anda o no.
No te das cuenta que el amplificador ese no tiene control de la corriente de reposo, sino que solo usa un par de diodos para fijar la polarización de los transistores de salida??? En esas condiciones los transistores pueden trabajar *MUY CALIENTES* y sin disipador *VAN A VOLAR SEGURO*!!!

Por favor, ponele unos disipadores grandes a los transistores de salida (cambialos antes a los dos) y uno chico al excitador antes de seguir haciendo pruebas...

Saludos!


----------



## Ramon-DC

Hey gracias por la respuesta.  

Por cierto no tiene nada que ver que la corriente sea de 8.46 A por canal?

y de cuanto es el tamaño minimo para la señal de entrada.?

a y tambien (segun yo ya lo habia mencionado ) a la salida (con transistores nuevos y disipadores) tengo mas o menos 14-15 volts. ( lo cual no deberia de ser )

Saludos. 

*EDIT:* lo tengo conectado a un woofer de 80 watts a 6 Ohms, y pues estaba viendo en la pagina del turco que solo mencionan los 8 y 4 Ohms

*EDIT2:* Las caracteristicas de la fuente son las siguientes:

Transformador de 110-220 a 5+5 5A, 30+30 5A y la que actualmente uso 20+20 y Tierra a 8A (tap central) cada separación es diferente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ramon-DC dijo:
			
		

> Por cierto no tiene nada que ver que la corriente sea de 8.46 A por canal?
> 
> y de cuanto es el tamaño minimo para la señal de entrada.?
> 
> a y tambien (segun yo ya lo habia mencionado ) a la salida (con transistores nuevos y disipadores) tengo mas o menos 14-15 volts. ( lo cual no deberia de ser )
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> *EDIT:* lo tengo conectado a un woofer de 80 watts a 6 Ohms, y pues estaba viendo en la pagina del turco que solo mencionan los 8 y 4 Ohms
> 
> *EDIT2:* Las caracteristicas de la fuente son las siguientes:
> 
> Transformador de 110-220 a 5+5 5A, 30+30 5A y la que actualmente uso 20+20 y Tierra a 8A (tap central) cada separación es diferente.



Sonamos...8.46 amperes por canal en reposo? Creo que tenes un problema muy serio! En reposo, cada canal debería tener 300 mA como mucho...hay algo muy chueco por ahí. No has puesto los transistores al revés o algo por el estilo (el PNP en lugar del NPN y viceversa...) Fijate el par de diodos de polarización que tensió tienen entre los terminales. No sé...no hay mucho para verificar pero esa corriente parece un cortocircuito!

Los parlantes que estas usando están bien, pero verificá que alguno no esté en corto, por que eso podría ser la causa de tu problema.

La fuente parece bien...al menos debería andar. Tenes algún esquematico de lo que has hecho (un esquema tuyo, no el de la página).

Saludos!


----------



## Ramon-DC

En realidad más o menos copie el esquematico (PCB) de un usuario de este mismo tema unod que decia "le hice varias modificaciones a el de la pagina web del turco" asi que deja ver si encuentro por aqui en la pc el esquema que hice del circuito.


----------



## nuk

hola aqui unas fotos del amplificador terminado
comment, ♫nuk♫


----------



## migegr

hep amigo a mi tambien se me ocurrio hacer ese amplificador y no te la crees queme mi reproductore d mp3
se me olvido medir la si habia corriente en la salida...............&%/%( hep una duda primero lo iciste en protoboard para ver si realmente funcionaba por q lo que es yo termine haciendo el tda 2050 con exito, ese nunca lo pude hacer funcionar creo q a un amigo si pero no me quiso decir cual era el error en el circuito, como buen electronico amarrete........jejejejje


----------



## Ramon-DC

Es mi imaginación o estoy viendo los TIP41 y los 147 en el mismo disipador?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ramon-DC dijo:
			
		

> Es mi imaginación o estoy viendo los TIP41 y los 147 en el mismo disipador?


Y cual es el problema con eso? Lo que es mas importante es que los diodos 1N4007 estén pegados al disipador para hacer el tracking de temperatura, pero el TIP41 es el driver en clase A (VAS) y no es tan serio que comparta el disipador con los otros.

Lo que si veo medio raro en ese amplificador es que solo tiene dos diodos cuando debería tener 4, pero probablemente este compensando esto (parcialmente) con la resistencia en serie con el VAS, pero la verdad...no me gusta.

Saludos!


----------



## yummy16-ag

hola por lo que lei pude ser que se quemen los tip porque la corriente suministrada era de 45/0/15 8A  mono. saludo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

yummy16-ag dijo:
			
		

> hola por lo que lei pude ser que se quemen los tip porque la corriente suministrada era de 45/0/15 8A  mono. saludo!





El TIP41 a lo sumo debería suministrar 500 mA (y me estoy excediendo por mucho...)

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

Mirando un poco el circuito, da toda la impresión de ser una fuente de oscilación. Con un cap de 100pf entre base y colector del TIP147 debería mejorar. Se puede poner otro entre B y C del 142: no es imprescindible, aunque sí podría ser útil.
Se puede elevar el valor de los caps según haga falta, pero eso va a tomar parte del ancho de banda audible superando ciertos valores. A probar y medir o a hacer cuentas.
Es conveniente, también, cambiar el condensador del bootstrap por uno más grande. Pasar de 10uf a 100uf sería un buen avance. Más que eso no me parece necesario.

No armé este amplificador, ni me inspira una gran confianza, pero debería funcionar con estos cambios.
Saludos


----------



## yummy16-ag

hola lo que trataba de decir era que lo que le entregaba el transformador al ciruito o plaqueta era de 45/0/45 8A nono, como se puedo medir el A que se  le suministra al tip30,pero el que me explotaba era el tip142, a y levantaba mucha temperatura;ezavalla me podrias pasar el circuito que realizaste si no es molestia. Recien estoy entrando en esto tengo 16 años y hay cosas que no entiendo y no las puedo resolver por eso recurro a ustedes..Gracias y espero no ser un plomo ,saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

yummy16-ag dijo:
			
		

> hola lo que trataba de decir era que lo que le entregaba el transformador al ciruito o plaqueta era de 45/0/45 8A nono, como se puedo medir el A que se  le suministra al tip30,pero el que me explotaba era el tip142, a y levantaba mucha temperatura;ezavalla me podrias pasar el circuito que realizaste si no es molestia. Recien estoy entrando en esto tengo 16 años y hay cosas que no entiendo y no las puedo resolver por eso recurro a ustedes..Gracias y espero no ser un plomo ,saludos.



Es que ese circuito no lo he hecho. El análisis que estoy haciendo es en base al esquema publicado por el turco, pero no es necesario tenerlo armado para saber los valores de corriente y tensión en algunos puntos claves del circuito (ya cuando estudies electronica ta vas a dar cuenta por que no es necesario armar un amplificador para saber que es lo que hace y como lo hace cada parte).

En cuanto a lo primero que escribiste...no entiendo nada! Que es lo que has querido decir del TIP30 (que no hay ninguno en el esquema) y del A ese que has puesto?

Saludos!


----------



## Ramon-DC

saben estuve checando y ya no me convence este amplificador,    me decidi a hacer el de luciperro,el cual esta comprado que si funciona   haber si para mañana compro los componentes ya tengo la placa hecha.

aunque tengo aun la duda de la alimentación es de 45+45+0v cierto?

existe algun otro reemplazo de los transistores MJL los 2SC y del TIP35?

de cuanto es la minima cantidad de voltios/amperes que le puedo sumistrar?

por su respuesta gracias.


----------



## nuk

hola creo que no postearon estas imagenes es por eso que no funciona tanbien yo lo arme con estas imagenes que tiene incluido el diodo puente y los condensadores de la fuente 
a y con el asunto de la fuente (trasformador en este caso) en el mio dice 150w creo que son 8 Amp  
que  me vota unos  - 51v 0v +51v Vcc simetrico. creo que debe ser en Acc  unos 28 algo asi si estoy mal corriganme porfavor no se mucho de estos calculos.
 los parlantes que uso son de 6 Ohm  a 100w max (50wrms).
comment,♫nuk♫


----------



## iamkbra

es de 1 canal el amplificador no ?


----------



## Daniel-92

Hola yo armé este amplificador y me funciono perfectamente a +45v 0v -45v ante lo habia armado y se me quemaron los tip14x el problema era que lo alimentaba con 20v simetricos y los tip se ponian en corto con el nuevo que tengo ahora si lo alimento con 20v simetrico me da el mismo problema pero arriba de 35 anda bastante bien


----------



## Diego German

Yo lo arme me funciono muy bien pero en el momento en que lo desconecte de la señal de audio se me quemaron los tip 142 y 147  no s cual seria el problema lo alimentaba con una fuente simetrica de -45 0 +45 voltios y una corriente de 10a


----------



## Zet@

Hola a todos!
Debo decir que he armado este circuito y funciona de una siempre y cuando se respeten los valores de todos los componentes y la tension de alimentacion.
No pasar los +-45 Voltios, en realidad lo he probado con  +-50 Voltios y funciono pero no lo recomiendo por nada.
Utilizando una buena fuente y un buen sistema de refrigeracion este circuito funciona de 10!! Los transistores los he montado todos en un solo disipador, desde luego bien aislados, y desde hace 8 meses tengo uno funcionando, y no me puedo quejar.
Hoy en dia estoy tratando de incrementarle un poco el rango de tension, y de pòtencia final. Cuando lo termine y lo pruebe de forma exitosa les coloco unas fotos.


----------



## turcobein

Hola, lo armé y anduvo de primera. Mi consulta es la siguiente en el circuito figuran 2 resistencias de  0.33omhs y en la foto del turco tiene 2 de 0.47ohms, que diferencias tiene esto? o que modifica en el circuito?

saludos!


----------



## mchifla

ivanutn dijo:


> gente aca les subo el circuito y mas información sobre como funciona y como armarlo, lo unico que no tengo son las plaquetas, voy a ver si le desarmo el amp a my viejo y las escaneo . . . .
> 
> les comento que FAPESA ( fabrica argentina de productos electricos ) era importadora oficial aca en arg de Philips, este circuito es diseño de esta empresa y lo saque de un libro del año 75 que era la 2° edicion, osea que es un diseño de aprox 40 años de antiguedad, pero el sonido es realmente bueno. aca durante los 70 fue el que mas se uso en sonido para cumpleaños y fiestas.
> Es un fierro que no se rompe nunca.



no puedo creer lo que veo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! foto de la placa fapesa !!!
increible, te felicito por el armado, me trae muchos recuerdos del 70, te queria consultar
si tenes algun dibujo de la placa o foto de la parte de abajo asi puedo armarlo, cualquier dibujo
de la placa me vendria bien.
muchas gracias por la info y por la alegria de estos reucerdos.
espero tus comentarios



ivanutn dijo:


> gente el que quiera un amplificador sencillo que ande bien y te dure por lo menos 30 alos, armense un fapesa . . .
> Tiene solo 2 puntos criticos: Un 2n3055 en clase a y un driver inversor de fase para los otros 2n3055 de salida.
> Pero desp es un caño. . . .
> Si lo quieren se los subo . . .
> 
> Ahi le dejo un par de fotos del que armo mi viejo en el 83'



uy que bien armado !!...gracias *POR* toda la info, te queria pedir si podes
subir una foto del circuito impreso , me seria de gran utilidad para
armar este ampli que me trae tan buenos recuerdos.
Espero la foto, escaneada o de una camara digital o como puedas.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Zet@

Saludos!!!
 He terminado de realizar uns pruebas que queria hacer con este circuito. Desde un principio el circuito original funciono muy bien. La prueba que realicé fué incrementar el número de transistores de salida, incrementando las cualidades del tip (lo cambie por uno de mas tension y corriente) asi como a los BC por las dudas. La tension de alimentacion es de +/- 45 Voltios pero la corriente la lleve casi a 10 Amp. El resultado, un sonido bábaro con unos graves profundos y una distorsion muy baja. Llegue a medir una potencia sobre 8 ohm de 200 Wrms y casi 320Wrms sobre 4 Ohm. Todo con solo 3 pares de transistores en la salida. Todo funciono durante más de 1 Hora continua, en diferentes frecuncias, con un pequeño disipador de calor y un cooler la temperaturanunca pasó de los 35 °C. Sin el cooler la temperatura se disparaba hasta lo 92 °C, en tan solo 25 Seg. Apenas termine de diseñar la placa y probarla subo fotos.


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

buenas tarde lo mio es que me gustaria saber como bajar la corriente de reposo de este amplificador desde ya agradecido muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

mario mza dijo:


> buenas tarde lo mio es que me gustaria saber como bajar la corriente de reposo de este amplificador desde ya agradecido muchas gracias.



¿ De este ?


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

exactamente ese mismo para que no me calienten tanto las transistores .fogonazo  gracias por contestar tan rapido lo arme y suena aceptablemente bien me gustan los graves que tiene .. lo malo es que calienta a casi 95 grados


----------



## Fogonazo

Supuestamente ese amplificador no debe calentar *NADA* en vacío, ya que está trabajando en clase "B" (Muy en clase B).

Verifica si tienes todo correctamente conectado, transistores sanos y que no se encuentren invertidos de lugar.

Si todo está correcto, reemplaza uno (o ambos) 1N4007 por un puente de alambre.
Si sigue calentando tienes algo muy mal. 

Si bien este amplificador *NO* lleva ajuste, dale una leída a esto para ver como se hace para *NO* quemar nada.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

fogonazo el amplificador funciona de maravillas yo hice los ajustes y salio andando solo me gustaria corregir la temperatura voy a hacer lo que me sugeriste . me tome la libertad de imprimir puesta en marcha y ajustes de potencia .


----------



## SKYFALL

Es muy probable que exista algun componente alterado o que este mal hubicado por lo demas debe trabajar bien, tengo una inquietud es posible que este amplificador trabaje con tip 3055 en modo cuasicomplementario con d313 y con un b511 para reemplazar los darlington o son criticos estos componentes?

desde ya gracias por la pronta respuesta!


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

puedes usas los tip 3055 en configuracion darlington con tip 31 y tip 32 o bd139 y bd 140 o tip 41 y 42 tambien podes ponerle transistores de mas potencia .. un abrazo!!!!


----------



## SKYFALL

Gracias mario esta misma tarde empiezo con la construccion,

cordial saludo!


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

Ferchito dijo:


> Gracias mario esta misma tarde empiezo con la construccion,
> 
> cordial saludo!



ahi te envie uno que encontre el diagrama es parecido solo que no tiene los tip 147 y 142


----------



## jaju1972

Una pregunta para los que mas saben del tema, no sería mejor poner los diodos en contacto con el disipador para que se estabilice térmicamente?



yo arme una variante con los mismos transistores de salida hace un tiempo que anduvo muy bien
  les dejo el link por si les sirve

http://mycaramplifiers.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/dumping-amplifier-100w-300x294.gif


----------



## nuk

hola al foro queria aportar por estos lares el rediseño del PCB que hice para una versión estéreo con fuente incluida de este amplificador que va por la 4ta reciclada .

*PSD1: *los capacitores de la fuente son de 4700uF/50V y el diodo puente es de 10A.
*PSD2: *lo e alimentado con un transformador de 32VAC 0VAC 32VAC y ride muy bien
*PSD3:* con respecto al funcionamiento es muy bueno y barato solo gaste en la placa .
saludos
*ΠµK*​


----------



## tatajara

veo que tenes mucho para aportar compa¡¡¡ felizitaciones 
ya lo archivo en el baul jajaja 
muy lindo PCB ¡¡
saludos


----------



## nuk

tatajara dijo:


> veo que tenes mucho para aportar compa¡¡¡ felizitaciones
> ya lo archivo en el baul jajaja
> muy lindo PCB ¡¡
> saludos


 
... gracias tatajara ahora estoy calculando el transformador para este amplificador con laminas recicladas.
espero poder organizarme mas y poder armar algunos mas que tengo por ahi y poder postearlos
saludos
*ΠµK*​


----------



## tatajara

nuk dijo:


> ... gracias tatajara ahora estoy calculando el transformador para este amplificador con laminas recicladas.
> espero poder organizarme mas y poder armar algunos mas que tengo por ahi y poder postearlos
> saludos
> *ΠµK*​



me alegro ¡¡¡ entonses los quiero ver jajajjaj
yo tambien estoy haciendo un pcb para uno cuando lo arme lo posto completito 
saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

nuk dijo:


> hola al foro queria aportar por estos lares el rediseño del PCB que hice para una versión estéreo con fuente incluida de este amplificador que va por la 4ta reciclada .
> 
> *PSD1: *los capacitores de la fuente son de 4700uF/50V y el diodo puente es de 10A.
> *PSD2: *lo e alimentado con un transformador de 32VAC 0VAC 32VAC y ride muy bien
> *PSD3:* con respecto al funcionamiento es muy bueno y barato solo gaste en la placa .
> saludos
> *ΠµK*​



fenomenal el amplificador, tu si que tienes talento,   
una consulta que pre amplificador usaste "cual me recomiendas"


----------



## ESKALENO

Aquí les dejo un amplificador cañero de verdad y con calidad,a 45V 5 A.
Los diodos A, B, C, son 1N4001, todos los transistores deben ir montados sobre disipador menos los  BC556C




Y otro sencillo con un STK

Ver el archivo adjunto 80731


----------



## tatajara

mmm interesante eskaleno, vos lo montaste ?
el del stk no se ve 
saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

ESKALENO dijo:


> Aquí les dejo un amplificador cañero de verdad y con calidad,a 45V 5 A.
> Los diodos A, B, C, son 1N4001, todos los transistores deben ir montados sobre disipador menos los  BC556C
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 80730
> 
> Y otro sencillo con un STK
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 80731



no es el de pablin


----------



## eleccortez

ese es el de pablin . con las resistencias de emisor de 47 5w su valor real es de 0.47 5w


----------



## nuk

tatajara dijo:


> me alegro ¡¡¡ entonses los quiero ver jajajjaj
> yo tambien estoy haciendo un pcb para uno cuando lo arme lo posto completito
> saludos


  que bueno espero tambien verlo, por ahora vere si le hago un videito a ese diseño que hice hasta entonces estare en modo *stand-by .*
te comento que el amplificador de 100w de "construye tu video rokola" llegue hacerle un PCB nuevo haber si es posible ponerlo por aqui para compartir con todos los compañeros del foro



SERGIOD dijo:


> fenomenal el amplificador, tu si que tienes talento,
> una consulta que pre amplificador usaste "cual me recomiendas"


 quetal paisano gracias, eso es el resultado de mucho trabajo y esfuerzo .
sobre el preamplificador creo que el de tupolev anda bien, pero creo que vi uno por ahi del compañero luciperro.
saludos 
*ΠµK*​


----------



## SERGIOD

nuk dijo:


> que bueno espero tambien verlo, por ahora vere si le hago un videito a ese diseño que hice hasta entonces estare en modo *stand-by .*
> te comento que el amplificador de 100w de "construye tu video rokola" llegue hacerle un PCB nuevo haber si es posible ponerlo por aqui para compartir con todos los compañeros del foro
> 
> 
> quetal paisano gracias, eso es el resultado de mucho trabajo y esfuerzo .
> sobre el preamplificador creo que el de tupolev anda bien, pero creo que vi uno por ahi del compañero luciperro.
> saludos
> *ΠµK*​



De donde eres de PIURA ; por que dices creo armaste o no el de TUPOLEV...


----------



## nuk

SERGIOD dijo:


> De donde eres de PIURA ; por que dices creo armaste o no el de TUPOLEV...


 
soy de lima , yo arme el de tupolev y el de luciperro y me quede con ese anda muy bien buena ganancia, el de tupolev tuve la oportunidad de modificar la ganancia en los amplificadores no inversores de entrada creo que puse 330K y 1k ?.
saludos
*ΠµK*​


----------



## SERGIOD

nuk dijo:


> soy de lima , yo arme el de tupolev y el de luciperro y me quede con ese anda muy bien buena ganancia, el de tupolev tuve la oportunidad de modificar la ganancia en los amplificadores no inversores de entrada creo que puse 330K y 1k ?.
> saludos
> *ΠµK*​



Tienes el diseño que hiciste adjunta el archivo que sera un gran aporte  

PD: Yo soy de Huancayo


----------



## nuk

SERGIOD dijo:


> Tienes el diseño que hiciste adjunta el archivo que sera un gran aporte
> 
> PD: Yo soy de Huancayo


 
hola SERGIOD no tube la oportunidad de hacer un diseño propio de la placa solo utilize el que posteo Tupolev 
PSD1: veré si me puedo darme un tiempito y lo ago aunque el que posteo tupolev esta muy bueno
PSD2: lo de paisano me referia solo al pais .
saludos
*ΠµK*​


----------



## nuk

me olvidaba ajunto el amplificador de 100W de "construye tu video rockola" en un nuevo PCB espero les agrade.
saludos
*ΠµK*​


----------



## SERGIOD

nuk dijo:


> hola SERGIOD no tube la oportunidad de hacer un diseño propio de la placa solo utilize el que posteo Tupolev
> PSD1: veré si me puedo darme un tiempito y lo ago aunque el que posteo tupolev esta muy bueno
> PSD2: lo de paisano me referia solo al pais .
> saludos
> *ΠµK*​



Si mal no recuerdo creo que vi un re-diseño tuyo sobre el pre de tupolev solo que no me acuerdo en que parte 
PD: No es muy usual eso de paisano por lo menos por acá no 





			
				SERGIOD dijo:
			
		

> Si mal no recuerdo creo que vi un re-diseño tuyo sobre el pre de tupolev solo que no me acuerdo en que parte
> PD: No es muy usual eso de paisano por lo menos por acá no



*Ya lo encontré no tengo tan mala memoria después de todo; por que no me comentas que tal te funciono el pre que hiciste basado en el diseño de TUPOLEV *


----------



## SERGIOD

SERGIOD dijo:


> Si mal no recuerdo creo que vi un re-diseño tuyo sobre el pre de tupolev solo que no me acuerdo en que parte
> PD: No es muy usual eso de paisano por lo menos por acá no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ya lo encontré no tengo tan mala memoria después de todo; por que no me comentas que tal te funciono el pre que hiciste basado en el diseño de TUPOLEV *



Hay varios mas por aca:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/717592/


----------



## nuk

y pensar que el que devio recordarlo tenia que ser yo...
sobre ese diseño no pude probarlo bien es por eso que realize otra placa, creo que cometi un error en ese PCB pero no me quise enredar asi que hice el pcb de tupolev.
saludos
*ΠµK*​


----------



## tatajara

nuk dijo:


> me olvidaba ajunto el amplificador de 100W de "construye tu video rockola" en un nuevo PCB espero les agrade.
> saludos
> *ΠµK*​



gracias por el otro aporte jajaja 

me gustaria hacer el pcb de diagrama que subio eskaleno que me decis ? 
saludos


----------



## Tatare

Hola a todos quiero contarles una experiencia sobre este ampli yo lo hice hace poco y funciona perfectamente es de vital importancia poner mica para aislar los transistores del disipador ya que de lo contrario quedaría en corto los colectores de los tip y prendería fuego el tip 41 lo deje sin disipador anda de lujo y no calienta para nada muy potente por cierto saludos..


----------



## nuk

tatajara dijo:


> gracias por el otro aporte jajaja
> 
> me gustaria hacer el pcb de diagrama que subio eskaleno que me decis ?
> saludos


 
te recomiendo primero simularlo con algun cad para que veas su respuesta pero si te referis a armarlo... preferira armar el amplificador de 400 de LADELEC incluso  creo aver armado un PCB de 16.5 cm x 6.1 cm creo..?

PSD: los circuitos de pablin son muy sospechosos.. sin no son los valores es la configuracion... pero algo simpre anda mal .

saludos y feliz fin del mundo .
*ΠµK*​


----------



## Sr. Domo

Vengo a dar mi humilde opinion de estos amplis.
En la protoboard arme uno similar al de la pagina turca, la diferencia solo son los cap ceramicos que no estan en el que arme, lo arme y funcionó a la primera. Le meti +/-16v 5A y fue capaz de mover una carga de 2 ohm sin problemas. Los tip bien frios, les puse un disipador a cada uno y levanto un bafle con altavoces de 300W RMS y la calidad del sonido fue la mejor que he obtenido. Nada de STK ni TDA, este ampli casi supera al stereo de mi casa y la calidad excelente y los tip a tope y bien frios. No se porque muchos se quejan si suena muy bien. Experimente con el ampli y todo bien y sonaba excelente. Ahora me imagino con los 45V...
Lo tuve en uso todo el dia y nada anormal y nada de distorsion. Para mi los tda tienen mas distorsion que este. Luego subo el PCB mono de 5x5 para quien lo quiera armar. 

Bueno, esa es mi opinion, no porque se vea simple significa que no sirva 

Salu2!


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

domonation dijo:


> Vengo a dar mi humilde opinion de estos amplis.
> En la protoboard arme uno similar al de la pagina turca, la diferencia solo son los cap ceramicos que no estan en el que arme, lo arme y funcionó a la primera. Le meti +/-16v 5A y fue capaz de mover una carga de 2 ohm sin problemas. Los tip bien frios, les puse un disipador a cada uno y levanto un bafle con altavoces de 300W RMS y la calidad del sonido fue la mejor que he obtenido. Nada de STK ni TDA, este ampli casi supera al stereo de mi casa y la calidad excelente y los tip a tope y bien frios. No se porque muchos se quejan si suena muy bien. Experimente con el ampli y todo bien y sonaba excelente. Ahora me imagino con los 45V...
> Lo tuve en uso todo el dia y nada anormal y nada de distorsion. Para mi los tda tienen mas distorsion que este. Luego subo el PCB mono de 5x5 para quien lo quiera armar.
> 
> Bueno, esa es mi opinion, no porque se vea simple significa que no sirva
> 
> Salu2!
> 
> Vengo a dar mi humilde opinion de estos amplis.
> En la protoboard arme uno similar al de la pagina turca, la diferencia solo son los cap ceramicos que no estan en el que arme, lo arme y funcionó a la primera. Le meti +/-16v 5A y fue capaz de mover una carga de 2 ohm sin problemas. Los tip bien frios, les puse un disipador a cada uno y levanto un bafle con altavoces de 300W RMS y la calidad del sonido fue la mejor que he obtenido. Nada de STK ni TDA, este ampli casi supera al stereo de mi casa y la calidad excelente y los tip a tope y bien frios. No se porque muchos se quejan si suena muy bien. Experimente con el ampli y todo bien y sonaba excelente. Ahora me imagino con los 45V...
> Lo tuve en uso todo el dia y nada anormal y nada de distorsion. Para mi los tda tienen mas distorsion que este. Luego subo el PCB mono de 5x5 para quien lo quiera armar.
> 
> Bueno, esa es mi opinion, no porque se vea simple significa que no sirva
> 
> Salu2!



coincido plenamente con vos yo arme uno suena de maravillas lo arme en stereo..tiene unos graves muy buenos estaoy trabajando para cambiarle los darlington por unos de mas potencia y que aguante mas voltaje


----------



## israelel

Mario Di Domenico dijo:


> coincido plenamente con vos yo arme uno suena de maravillas lo arme en stereo..tiene unos graves muy buenos estaoy trabajando para cambiarle los darlington por unos de mas potencia y que aguante mas voltaje




En concreto cual?

o cual es el que se puede alimentar con +-16?

saludos.


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

de este estoy hablando ...aparte es muy economico arme las 2 etapas por 60 pesos argentinos muy barato ...ya tenia disipadores. gabinete y transformador fue solo armar


----------



## nuk

nuk dijo:


> por ahora vere si le hago un videito a ese diseño...


 
bueno sin mas que decir aqui esta el video espero les guste
lo alimente con un transformador de equipo AC 26 0 26
a unos 4A, aprovechando la limpieza del equipo ...




 
*ΠµK*​


----------



## DOSMETROS

Por favor háganle un favor a ese amplificador , pongan los dos díodos 1N4007 del Bias en contacto térmico con el disipador , así lo hace Quercus en otro 

Ver el archivo adjunto 68708

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-50w-mosfet-58018/

Saludos !


----------



## SKYFALL

Eso no es solo para proteger el amplificador, tambien es para mejorar su rendimiento pero ojo de no hacer contacto electrico entre el disipador y/o el anodo o catodo de los diodos, solo sobre el empaque plastico del mismo y el disipador.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

la verdad es que si el amplificador esta sobre potenciado y la ganancia como el cruce esta mal al acercar los diodos al disipador, lo que estas haciendo perdida máxima de potencia...   antes de colocarlo es conveniente medir  porque si el disipador se calienta mucho ya de por si solo no es un amplificador, tienes que calcular la distancia adecuada no es cuestión de pegarlo al disipador.

eso de la resistencia del diodo para limitar la tensión de base de los transistores para la estabilización es un poco flojo...


----------



## Sr. Domo

Mario Di Domenico dijo:


> de este estoy hablando ...aparte es muy economico arme las 2 etapas por 60 pesos argentinos muy barato ...ya tenia disipadores. gabinete y transformador fue solo armar



Si, de ese hablo. Lo tengo en la proto a +/-37V 4A y anda muy bien. El TIP apenas se entibia, los tr de salida igual y lo demas esta frio a un 50% del volumen maximo. Mueve una carga de 8 ohm y retumba la mesa y el resto de las cosas 
Lo tuve al 50% de su potencia por 10 horas seguidas y todo ok. Le cause un corto entre la fuente y todo ok, le puse 2 ohm y todo ok. Hubo cortos entre colectores y resistieron! (eso puede probar que los tr son originales)
Me gustó tanto ese ampli que lo voy a armar estereo con un sistema contra cortos en salida y control de temperatura y alimentación. Ahora estoy diseñando el control logico para todo esto con una funcion de autodiagnostico en caso de fallas 

Eso si. Quien lo arme debe revisar 500 veces el armado porque por eso a muchos no les funciona. Van 3 veces que lo armo y anda ok, con la misma calidad de sonido que mi estereo de mi casa 
Salu2! Y armenlo bien que si sirve y muy bien comparando su simpleza!


----------



## chacarock

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por favor háganle un favor a ese amplificador , pongan los dos díodos 1N4007 del Bias en contacto térmico con el disipador , así lo hace Quercus en otro
> 
> Saludos !


  consultillas, me estoy animando a este ampli, quiero reemplazar una targeta de potencia de una consola potenciada mono, que en teoria era de 300watts. es industria argentina PANLY WORK.

el tema es que tiene una fuente simetrica de casi 50vol DC con trafo de 35,5 vol de alterna, puedo usarla para alimentar esta placa o tengo que buscar algo mas grande?, segun la red los transistores tip soportan hasta 100vol, pero no se si ese es mi parametro, ya que la alimentacio de este ampli dide 45 0 45

saludos

pd: en realidad queria preguntar si no hay problema en cablear los diodos para ponerlos en el disipador, y me colgue con las otras preguntas, saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Cual de todos exactamente vas a armar ?

Pegame el diagrama !


----------



## chacarock

este el primero del que hablaban, a ese te referias de colocar los diodos en el disipador?

Ver el archivo adjunto 3440


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ese es el Turco , que es malo , armate o el de Fogo o el de Quercus


----------



## chacarock

no entendi si era malo el truco o este amplificador en si, voy a usmear los amplis de quercus, pero hasta donde lo segui, solo tenia de 50 y 70 watts, yo queria algo entre 100 y 130 watachitos, 

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

No veo tu primera foto.

El turco es malo : Ver el archivo adjunto 86993 http://www.diyaudiotr.com/proje/darlington-cikisli-amplifikator/

Y este es su impreso :

Ver el archivo adjunto 3440

Ver el archivo adjunto 13579


----------



## SKYFALL

Y porque es malo el turco 2M? Yo lo arme y no dio mayor inconveniente.


----------



## Quercus

chacarock dijo:


> voy a usmear los amplis de quercus, pero hasta donde lo segui, solo tenia de 50 y 70 watts, yo queria algo entre 100 y 130 watachitos,
> 
> saludos


 Husmea para empezar en este hilo en el que tuve ayuda de DOSMETROS (modifico y simulo los circuitos) hay creo 8 versiones completas, algunas construidas.


Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Fernando Arias dijo:


> Y porque es malo el turco 2M? Yo lo arme y no dio mayor inconveniente.



Casi un 2% de distorsión creo que alcanzan para decir que es malo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

El turco es un amplificador que anda sin mayores problemas ni pretensiones.

La simulación creo que la tiré pero andaba en lo que dice Fogo y funcionando en bastante clase B.

Si miran bien , con practicamente la misma estructura y materiales (supongamos que le quitemos la protección) , el otro tiene una distorsión de 0,009 a 100 Watts 

Solo un detalle 


Ver el archivo adjunto 86993




Ver el archivo adjunto 77051


Saludos !


----------



## SKYFALL

Fogonazo dijo:


> Casi un 2% de distorsióaan creo que alcanzan para decir que es malo.



Si claro eso lo se pero casi un 2% de distorsion creo que seria muy bueno para empezar con este tipo de montajes a ese nivel de salida.


----------



## chacarock

quercus10 dijo:


> Husmea para empezar en este hilo en el que tuve ayuda de DOSMETROS (modifico y simulo los circuitos) hay creo 8 versiones completas, algunas construidas.
> 
> 
> Saludos



si ya pase por ahi, pero creo que mi problema es el transformador, es de 35,5 0 35,5 y va muy pasado de tencion rectificada para los darlington por lo menos, aunque aun no comprendo bien el funcionamiento, ya que en los datashet me figuran como maximo 150 a 200 volt. 

pero bueno, gracias a la necesidad de un amigo de que recicle una consolita potenciada, estoy estudiando analizando y aprendiendo en este maravilloso mundo de los transistores

saludos


----------



## hell_fish

> el otro tiene una distorsión de 0,009 a 100 Watts


con eso del otro hablas el que esta debajo del que hizo el turco ?


----------



## pigma

Abro un pequeño parentesis solo para decir que la distorsion tambien depende de quien escuche la reproduccion del amplificador en cuestion ya que hay personas que pueden escuchar el 50% THD y dicen que tienen un buen sonido... Mientras menor porcentaje de distorsion, mas "claro" se oira pero tambien depende de que tan entrenados esten nuestros oidos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hablamos de los de  este hilo   donde está el de 0,009% de THD


----------



## moises95

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No veo tu primera foto.
> 
> El turco es malo : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=86993&d=1359009129Ver el archivo adjunto 86993 http://www.diyaudiotr.com/proje/darlington-cikisli-amplifikator/
> 
> Y este es su impreso :
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 3440
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 13579



Voy a armar el ampli de 150W que tiene 2% de THD, se me muy facilito. 

¿Tiene otra cosa más de malo aparte de que tiene 2% de THD? Si es solo por el THD lo armo, es muy potente y chiquito . 

Creo que 2% no será tan audible ¿No? , vamos no se notará mucho. 

Necesita 4A ¿No? A ver si me consigo el trafo


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y bué , si querés salir con la fea . . .


----------



## moises95

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y bué , si querés salir con la fea . . .



¿Que pasa? . Suena horrible el amplificador? O que le pasa. Yo quiero saber si es audible esa distorsión, porque si es solo eso lo armo ya que es super fácil y potente.


----------



## Fogonazo

moises95 dijo:


> ¿Que pasa? . Suena horrible el amplificador? O que le pasa. Yo quiero saber si es audible esa distorsión, porque si es solo eso lo armo ya que es super fácil y potente.



2% es apenas audible.


----------



## moises95

Fogonazo dijo:


> 2% es apenas audible.



Entonces no hay problema . ¿Es solo eso? o ¿Le pasa algo más al ampli? A ver si lo armo y tiene algun otro problema, ya que veo que no os gusta nada ese ampli


----------



## Fogonazo

moises95 dijo:


> Entonces no hay problema . ¿Es solo eso? o ¿Le pasa algo más al ampli? A ver si lo armo y tiene algun otro problema, ya que veo que no os gusta nada ese ampli



Entre la "Mas Fea, pobre" y la "Mas linda, millonaria" prefiero la segunda.


----------



## jairo dariel

ramon-dc dijo:


> monte este maldito amplificador y por nada del mundo funciona
> lo tengo alimentado con 30-+30 a 5 amperes por linea,a la salida del parlante me entrega 15 volts
> 
> No los he montado en disipador y emm ..... Ya he probado de todo primero hice la placa a mano y por segunda vez la hce en pcb pero tampoco funciona que demonios podra ser
> 
> Por favor ayudenme es urgente  estoy desesperado ya no se que hacer hasta me dan ganas de tirar todo a la basura...
> 
> Podra ser un transistor quemado? Porque ya llevo como 4 quemados en pruebas



es curioso que tengas problemas  yo lo arme y a la primera me funciono exelente
te recomiendo que cheques polaridades  de los transistores si sabes medirlos y tabmien mencionaste que isiste un pcb a mano , recomiendo que revises pista por pista o mejor imprime el diagrama y usa un marcatexto y ve marcando en el diagrama cada pista que allas  dibujado asi no te equibocaras  .



fogonazo dijo:


> casi un 2% de distorsión creo que alcanzan para decir que es malo.



una pregunta es posible que este amplificador funcione con un tip142 y un tip147
en paralelo con los tip142 y un tip147
que ya estan


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si se puede , pero mirate éste que es muy bueno y está documentado con plaqueta , protecciones y todo :

Amplificadores Darlington/Sziclai/Complementario/Cuasi-200-4


----------



## pigma

Fogonazo dijo:


> Entre la "Mas Fea, pobre" y la "Mas linda, millonaria" prefiero la segunda.



No sera, linda pobre ó fea millonaria? con respecto a los amplificadores, todo depende de quien los escuche, conozco personas que no distinguen el 10%THD


----------



## jairo dariel

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si se puede , pero mirate éste que es muy bueno y está documentado con plaqueta , protecciones y todo :
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...n-sziclai-complementario-cuasi-200-4-a-96597/


 


Voy a probar con otro tip142 y 47 en paralelo a ver como funciona, lo que pasa es que hice un pcb para este amplificador con todo y su fuente smps de 12 a +- 35v para poder conectarlo en el carro.


----------



## Sr. Domo

Fogonazo dijo:


> 2% es apenas audible.



Quiero hacer un pequeño aporte sobre el ampli del que hablan

Ehm, pues.... según lo simulé en multisim 12 y.... Bue.... no se si así se realizan las simulaciones en el multisim, como no lo uso muy seguido....

El error que siempre tuve a la hora de simular en el multisim es que nunca le ponía la tierra al circuito, y por eso a la hora de simular amplis me marcaba distorsiones altísimas. De este ampli una vez me marcó más de 60% de THD 
Pero lo corregí y aquí está el resultado...

Aclaro que usé los 2SA1015 porque son para audio principalmente...

Según la simulación dice que a 4 ohms entrega poco más de 140W, y con una THD de un 0.2% con una señal de entrada de 350mV 1KHz.... 
No se.... bueno, solo digo, de todas formas, es lindo ampli para los que van iniciando, este fue el primero que hice y muy lindo, pero voy por mejores amplis...
salu2!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cómo ayer estaba aburrido y encerrado con el AA , ya que afuera hacían 37,7ºC y 39,9ºC de sensación Térmica , de aburrido nomás me puse a manosear al "Turco Barato"

Y sorprendentemente logré hasta 250 Watts con ±50 V de alimentación a 4 Ohms , 0,036% THD.

Un Offset de alrededor de 2 mV - tuve que poner Q2 de mayor ganancia que Q1 - eso ya lo habían hecho los que reciclaron el RCA de 130W. Con R4 de 100 Ohms se ajusta el Biass a cerca de 30 mA

Está con dos pares de transistores como para llegar hasta unos 200Watts , aunque yo le pondría los 3 pares 




Aqui te dejo el Turco barato refurbish con los tres pares de transistores a 270 W , ahora van a empezar a preguntar cuantos volts mas se le pueden poner , cuantas ristras de transistores más y los inyectores 

Saludos !


.


----------



## Tatare

Hola amigos del foro estuve siguiendo desde el principio este tema y veo que muchos intentaron montar el circuito muchos lo mejoraron bastante yo también lo hice hice el turco el que lleva el par diferencial les puse los tr 2sa733 como equivalente de los bc558 y suena muy bien no le veo ningún problema ahora quisiera saber que tengo que hacer o modificar para poder puentear esque lo estoy teniendo en estéreo y me gustaría sabes sí se puede poner en puente para sacarle el doble de potencia en un sólo canal desde ya muchas gracias.!


----------



## nuk

Hola! DOSMETROS
el multisim12 traen los TIP o creaste uno virtual?
yo aun sigo con el multisim11 en XP S2 

_Las legendarias P4_

saludos !


----------



## DOSMETROS

El 12 los trae , el 11  no


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tatare dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro estuve siguiendo desde el principio este tema y veo que muchos intentaron montar el circuito muchos lo mejoraron bastante yo también lo hice hice el turco el que lleva el par diferencial les puse los tr 2sa733 como equivalente de los bc558 y suena muy bien no le veo ningún problema ahora quisiera saber que tengo que hacer o modificar para poder puentear esque lo estoy teniendo en estéreo y me gustaría sabes sí se puede poner en puente para sacarle el doble de potencia en un sólo canal desde ya muchas gracias.!


 
Es otro amplificador , pero el sistema es el mismo : una resistencia de 22k y una llave doble 




Saludos !


----------



## Tatare

Gracias Dosmetros por el diagrama y por responder. El circuito que yo arme es el que vos modificaste pero solo con dos transistores uno por cada semiciclo, primeramente utilice los tr tip142 y147 me dio muy buen resultado para mi es bastante aceptable pero no aguantaba mucho tenía problemas de autooscilación porque cuando le puse un red de zobel y unos un tweeter con bobina de 8 ohms y con un filtro para alto primer orden se me calentaba demasiado los tips de salida y se escuchaba bastante ruidosa a bajo volumen como un ampli clase b.
Como se me quemaba ya bastante tips como 50 por ahí decidí buscar un reemplazo o equivalente se me ocurrió probar con los viejos fn1016 y fp1016 y vaya sorpresa funcionó de lujo aguanta mucho más que los tips.
Bueno ahora al grano como vi que funciona bien y tiene un sonido muy bueno para mi gusto lo hice estéreo, y como quería sacar más potencia haciendo en puente recurri a una solución encontré un circuito que subio Fogonazo con dos operacionales uno inversor y otro no inversor que desfasa 180 grados la señal de salida haciendo posible el puenteo de la salida.


----------



## electro14

Un lujo gente arme este circuito, 5 veces diferentes y anda barbaro, me arme 5 potencias, las cuales las lleve a pasar musica en distintas fiestas. Conseguí gabinetes viejos de potencias rotas y en fin, andan bien. Restaure los gabinetes y monte los trafos y placas nuevas estereos.

Uso las placas cuadradas de 10 x 10. Puente diodo de 35 amperes, si los cuadrados de aluminio. Capacitores 6800 ufd de 50 volts (2+ y 2-) trafo 18+18 de 10 amperes, ahi esta la cosa. Algun dia pongo fotos asi no reniegan mas. Y nunca los probe con lampara en serie, directamente funcionaron

Lo complicado fue conseguir los gabinetes, que un amigo me mando a lo de un loco que reparaba y tenia para tirar, va vender.


----------



## mostrin

Funciona perfecto a la primera 0 calentamientos o cosas raras
Funciona muy bien y realmente muy economico para una rokola.


----------



## SERGIOD

mostrin dijo:


> Funciona perfecto a la primera 0 calentamientos o cosas raras
> Funciona muy bien y realmente muy economico para una rokola.



Cual de estos amplificadores realizastes 
PD: Buen trabajo


----------



## mostrin

El que diseño el compañero nuk tal cual


----------



## electro14

Bueno, una experiencia mas, 24+24 en alterna, transformador de 10 ampers, diodos de 35ampers los puentes de díodos cuadrados, 2 super capacitores de 10000 ufd, el circuito igual, solo que le agregue 2 tips mas a cada rama.

Sonido excelente, no hay temperatura, practicamente, en vez de tip41 o 31 le puse BD243 los bc556 y todas las resistencias siguen igual al diagrama, los bd nunca al disipador al igual que los diodos, es terrible como suena con calidad y muy alta potencia, no calcule mucho pero en 8 ohms tengo dos Leeas con bobina nueva y cono de Electrovoice de 250w y los dos en paralelo y los sacude mueve las cajas.

Ahora siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, soy feliz!!!!!!! como hago para poner fotos, por que consegui gabinetes usados y los restaure, arme 5 ya y andan y las alquile para fiestas y todo.

Estaba mirando lo del bridge, zarpado, voy a probar una de las potencias a ver si aguanta el circuito, una resistencia de 22k nomas???? y cambiar una de las entradas a negativo? eso es todo el secreto???? y tiraria el doble a un canal mono entre los dos positivos de las salidas?????? tendria que hace una salida general y probar......muy buenaaaaaa


----------



## Fogonazo

electro14 dijo:


> . . . estaba mirando lo del bridge zarpado, voy a probar una de las pote a ver si se la banca el circuito, una resistencia de 22k nomas???? y cambiar una de las entradas a negativo? eso es todo el secreto???? y tiraria el doble a un canal mono entre los dos positivos de las salidas?????? tendria que hace una salida general y probar......muy buenaaaaaa



La configuración "Puente" (Bridge) tiene muchos secretos, no solo ese.
Busca información en el Foro




electro14 dijo:


> . .  . como hago para poner fotos, por que . . .



Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## Tatare

Hola amigos veo que mas de uno consiguió hacer funcionar este ampli yo incluido, y, quiero compartir con ustedes mi experiencia. El caso es que yo también probé poniendo de todo un poco con este ampli como poner más Tr en paralelo y de que funciona funciona pero no me gusto porque tuve un notable aumento en la distorsión por cruce pero eso si le digo que jugando un poco con los valores de las resistencia de base se consigue un sonido mas limpio. Ahora. bien de todos modos no me gustó mucho y lo volví a dejar como estaba.
A lo que quiero llegar es comentarles que hice dos de estos y que también hice un circuito para puentear y funciona perfectamente lo hice con dos operacional tl072 en alguna parte fogonazo había postrado ese circuito y gracias a el lo pode hechar andar sin problemas.
Y para terminar quisiera pedirles su opinión acerca fe lo que estoy pensando, el caso es que quisiera saber si no puedo reemplazar los bjt por unos mosfet digamos con el irfp250 y así poder subirle un poquito mas la tensión o bajarle mas la impedancia y así obtener un poco más de potencia solo con dos transistores y así evitar poner más Tr en paralelo. Si eso es posible le agradecería su colaboración desde ya gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo

Tatare dijo:


> . . . comentarles que hice dos de estos y que también hice un circuito para puentear y funciona perfectamente lo hice con dos operacional tl072 en alguna parte fogonazo había* postrado* ese circuito y gracias a el lo pode hechar andar sin problemas.
> Y para terminar quisiera pedirles su opinión acerca fe lo que estoy pensando, el caso es que quisiera saber si no puedo reemplazar los bjt por unos mosfet digamos con el irfp250 y así poder subirle un poquito mas la tensión o bajarle mas la impedancia y así obtener un poco más de potencia solo con dos transistores y así evitar poner más Tr en paralelo. Si eso es posible le agradecería su colaboración desde ya gracias!



 *¿ Postrado ?* 

*NO* puedes reemplazar bipolares por MOSFET displicentemente, necesitas reformular casi todo.

Este esquema es sencillo y funciona bien, pero sin pretensiónes.
*NO* es un buen esquema, en el Foro existen mucho mejores y con mas posibilidades de expansión.


----------



## Tatare

Gracias por la respuesta fogonazo quise decir posteado el autocorrector hizo de las suyas otra vez. Entonces sería mejor hacer otro circuito de hecho que intente hacer uno ampliable en potencia de videorockola y que creen no funciona como yo quería tiene una distorsión de cruce horrible por mas que hice todo lo que se me ocurrió no pude sacarle buen partido en agudos pero en bajas frecuencias no se le nota, pero eso es aparte abriré otro post acerca de eso.


----------



## Fogonazo

No creo que tu inconveniente haya sido la distorsión por cruce.
Existen decenas de amplificadores en el mercado y en el Foro que trabajan en clase "*B*" y siguen sonando como si nada.

No es fácil distinguir a oído la distorsión por cruce aunque tampoco es imposible. Un oído entrenado lo puede hacer.


----------



## pandacba

Tatare dijo:


> Entonces sería mejor hacer otro circuito de hecho que intente hacer uno ampliable en potencia de *videorockola* y que creen no funciona como yo quería tiene una distorsión de cruce horrible por mas que hice todo lo que se me ocurrió no pude sacarle buen partido en agudos pero en bajas frecuencias no se le nota, pero eso es aparte abriré otro post acerca de eso.


No es un sitio recomendable para hacer proyectos estan llenos de errores garrafales

Habiendo tanto material  y muy bueno en el foro y encima recontraprobado por distintos foristas, por que ir a ese sitio?


----------



## Tatare

Hola de nuevo gracias por responder muchachos. Respecto a lo que dijiste fogonazo si bien es cierto que es difícil notar la distorsión de cruce yo sí lo puedo notar y este mismo ampli tiene esa distorsión yo hice una regulación en las bias hasta minimizar al máximo esa distorsión pero no ha desaparecido por completo y creo que es muy difícil que desaparezca al este circuito.
Ah y a lo que dijo pandacba es cierto esa página tiene muchos errores es que fui tentado al ver que lo tenía todo armado y probado


----------



## DavidFelipe

Segunda vez que intento armar el amplificador con los famosos tip142 y 147 y bueno, el principio solo calento el npn, luego comenzo a calentar unicamente el pnp y el tip41 estalló, no es la primera vez que armo amplificadores transistorizados, pero es un poco fustrante que un diseño tan simple de problemas cuando muchos comentan que le sirve, comienzo a creer que son los trasistores falsos (?) En otra ocasion arme un amplificador AB y funcionaba un minuto luego del cual comenzaba a haber DC a la salida y el sonido comenzaba a distorsionarse gradualmente, ¿Alguna idea?


----------



## pandacba

Apareaste los transitores del par diferencial? y si posiblemente los TR sean falsos yo he armado varios en otro post puse algunas fotso incluso en una placa perforada y todo joya, me ha pasado que calienten pero por que no eran buenos


----------



## crimson

DavidFelipe dijo:


> ...Segunda vez que intento armar el amplificador con los famosos tip142 y 147...



Hola DavidFelipe, yo hace rato que los descarté de mis proyectos, de todas las falsificaciones, la de éstos transistores es lejos la peor.
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Segunda vez que intento armar el amplificador con los famosos tip142 y 147 y bueno, el principio solo calento el npn, luego comenzo a calentar unicamente el pnp y el tip41 estalló, no es la primera vez que armo amplificadores transistorizados, pero es un poco fustrante que un diseño tan simple de problemas cuando muchos comentan que le sirve, comienzo a creer que son los trasistores falsos (?) En otra ocasion arme un amplificador AB y funcionaba un minuto luego del cual comenzaba a haber DC a la salida y el sonido comenzaba a distorsionarse gradualmente, ¿Alguna idea?



Lee y aplica esto para evitar explosiones.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapas-potencia-nuevas-reparadas-11722/


----------



## pandacba

Yo aqui en mi ciudad consigo TIP142-147  originales, unas semanas atras compre dos juegos a 76 pesos son de ST, en otro hilo publique las fotos, son originales asi que me he comprado una buena cantidad de ellos.
Los peores que consegui, se calentaban un poco más de lo normal pero no se rompían, no eran i ON, ni ST obvio


----------



## Tatare

El que sea simple no significa que no de dolores de cabeza!, precisamente por eso los componentes deben ser originales, principalmente transistores! el par diferencial podrías probar el a733 pero, intercambiando dos de sus patas a mi me funcionó a la una y suena lindo a pesar de ser muy clase b. Tiene un recorte de agudos en volumen bajo.
Lee el tutorial del señor fogonazo sin duda te ayudará!


----------



## Nikov97

ivanutn dijo:


> gente aca les subo el circuito y mas información sobre como funciona y como armarlo, lo unico que no tengo son las plaquetas, voy a ver si le desarmo el amp a my viejo y las escaneo . . . .
> 
> les comento que FAPESA ( fabrica argentina de productos electricos ) era importadora oficial aca en arg de Philips, este circuito es diseño de esta empresa y lo saque de un libro del año 75 que era la 2° edicion, osea que es un diseño de aprox 40 años de antiguedad, pero el sonido es realmente bueno. aca durante los 70 fue el que mas se uso en sonido para cumpleaños y fiestas.
> Es un fierro que no se rompe nunca.



Disculpa me podrias pasar fotos de las plaquetas?


----------



## Fogonazo

Nikov97 dijo:


> Disculpa me podrias pasar fotos de las plaquetas?



ivanutn *NO* ingresa al Foro desde el *27/04/2014*

No esperes pronta respuesta.


----------



## pandacba

Si te interesan esas placas dejo el cuaderno técnico Fapesa Nº 70 gentileza de tecnicosaurios
Alli aparece el dibujo del impreso a escala 1:2


----------



## Futuro

electro14 dijo:


> Un lujo gente arme este circuito, 5 veces diferentes y anda barbaro, me arme 5 potencias, las cuales las lleve a pasar musica en distintas fiestas. Conseguí gabinetes viejos de potencias rotas y en fin, andan bien. Restaure los gabinetes y monte los trafos y placas nuevas estereos.
> 
> Uso las placas cuadradas de 10 x 10. Puente diodo de 35 amperes, si los cuadrados de aluminio. Capacitores 6800 ufd de 50 volts (2+ y 2-) trafo 18+18 de 10 amperes, ahi esta la cosa. Algun dia pongo fotos asi no reniegan mas. Y nunca los probe con lampara en serie, directamente funcionaron
> 
> Lo complicado fue conseguir los gabinetes, que un amigo me mando a lo de un loco que reparaba y tenia para tirar, va vender.


Buen dia amigo,estoy confundido,¿Cuál fue el que armaste y te sirve para alquilar? me interesa armar uno asi simple y que pueda ser ampliable a 250 o 300w.Saludos.


----------

